# Xfire ingame not working



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

Well the support for xfire is pretty ******* worthless so thought id try here my ingame xfire for some reason flickers i try to open it and instantly closes again on left 4 dead and on cod4 in the game main menu it works fine but once i go ingame it does the same thing i try opening it it shows but then instantly closes again

http://s710.photobucket.com/albums/ww102/sevenhm/?action=view&current=P1010195.flv

This all started happening after the patch and ive reinstalled xfire twice so far.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

xfire is free so i dont see howthey could support a support....anyways....is l4d and cod4 your only problems, does it work with any other game?


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

I should be more specific the technical forums on xfire suck anyways um it seems to work on TF2


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont think we can do anything about it, if it works fine on tf2 than its probably a bug, hopefuly will be fixed in a later and soon patch, i play battlefield 2142 and cs:S with no problems, i have call of duty 4 and i will try tomorrow as i have no time today. but if im correct I will probably have a problem and it will probably be a bug, so im sorry that i cannot help you, just try and email xfire about tis error and if there is a lot of emails there is a faster request for it to get fixed.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't get too flustered over this problem


----------



## own8ge (Apr 8, 2009)

Omg.. I have the EXACT same problem (in cod4)
thanks god im not the only one :wave: ray: :grin:

------------------------------------------------------

But now.. A solution please :tongue::smile:

Please message me when there is one.. ray:


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

What type of processor do you have?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a videocard issue or an OS issue, what OS do you have? Xfire is not that friendly to Vista, download the latest videocard driver. Re-installing wont work because they update the .exe that you download with the latest patch (that's why you never need to update when you install)


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

Well if you have an amd dual core download the dual core optimizer and that will take care of the issue


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

that is the same here for me. any help.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a fix if you're using vista and are experiencing a familiar issue.
http://www.xfire.com/xf/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=123431

If you're having the issue i mentioned and have an AMD dual core processor look at this thread.
http://www.xfire.com/xf/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=214589&highlight=


----------



## own8ge (Apr 8, 2009)

well guys, i have a pc with Vista & a pc with XP, they both have the same problems.... 

(it started with just closing it after 10 seconds and it didnt happen often, then it started to do it more often and less long (like a milisec).. 
-and still really sometimes i can use it ingame.

I've usen easyaccount for my profiles (cause they have gotten bugged, but i consider if that is the cause of the problem)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

what is easyaccount?


----------



## own8ge (Apr 8, 2009)

*FIX!!!!!!*
I founded out that it has something to do with your settings, when i create a new account with the standard serttings on cod4: it works ingame.

Now please tell me: what causes it?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Please don't spam, not only does that not have a solution, but it is annoying and confusing.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

own8ge said:


> well guys, i have a pc with Vista & a pc with XP, they both have the same problems....
> 
> (it started with just closing it after 10 seconds and it didnt happen often, then it started to do it more often and less long (like a milisec)..
> -and still really sometimes i can use it ingame.
> ...


Whats your system specs and wth is an easyaccount..



own8ge said:


> *FIX!!!!!!*
> I founded out that it has something to do with your settings, when i create a new account with the standard serttings on cod4: it works ingame.
> 
> Now please tell me: what causes it?


GJ you make no sense and mislead other people


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

7hm said:


> Whats your system specs and wth is an easyaccount..


Don't ask him questions, he is threadjacking and we are trying to help you, so don't stray and trying to help someone else.


----------

